# 8 beeps on startup



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

I am getting 8 beeps on startup! 
I have Gigabyte mobo. 
I tried removing and placing the ram again and tried it repeated time but still no use!
What should i do?


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

Check this. 
POST Beep Codes

Your video card or built in video card may be bad.

Read your motherboard's manual.


----------



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

Yaa i checked the beep codes! Fault would be either in Video card or Ram! 
Video card is working properly and RAM too! M sure of it! But still it beeps.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

shreyaskudav said:


> Yaa i checked the beep codes! Fault would be either in Video card or Ram!
> Video card is working properly and RAM too! M sure of it! But still it beeps.



Does your system  work even though you get the beeps ? Might be you onboard video adapter problem then. Try booting with onboard video adapter.


----------



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

No! Nothing comes on screen. 8 beeps and then after certain interval again 8 beeps


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

shreyaskudav said:


> No! Nothing comes on screen. 8 beeps and then after certain interval again 8 beeps



Check your ram and video card in another system.

Try booting with onboard video card if you mobo has one.


----------



## sksksksk (Jun 20, 2015)

Ohkk i will have to try it on other system! Ill let u know!  thnjs anyways


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2015)

check with another video card. BTW, do mention your pc config including PSU.


----------

